# Chinese CPU arrived.....



## Skyh3ck (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey... I just came across this news today.....a multicore chinese CPU

Chinese high end CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 1 by VR-Zone.com


Loongson 3B - being an 8-core 1.05 GHz CPU, with each CPU having a 256-bit vector FP unit as well. Despite the low clock and 65 nm process, the efficient 4-way out-of-order cores and vector units with dual 256-bit FP ops per core per cycle, allow Loongson 3B to reach 16 GFLOPs per core at 1 GHz, some 130 GFLOPs peak FP rate in double precision at 1.05 GHz clock.


----------



## noob (Dec 21, 2011)

> For a comparison, the 3.3GHz Core i7 3960X with AVX would achieve some 160 GFLOPs peak in DP, while the Westmere (Core i7 990X) and Bulldozer CPUs would be at not more than two-thirds of this - Core i7 990X is at 90 GFLOPs peak, and AMD FX8150 at some 110 GFLOPs peak, all in DP. And, oh yes, the Loongson 3B achieves this performance at just 40 watts TDP, less than one third of the above competing CPUs.


o ...


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> Hey... I just came across this news today.....a multicore chinese CPU
> 
> *Chinese high end* CPUs are now in the game - details: Part 1 by VR-Zone.com
> 
> ...




Chinese high-end?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 21, 2011)

I even think how high end is this....

But just wanted to share.....

China wants to be self dependent in every thing.... Hence they are developing their own computers.......


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

chinese high end.... 

made in china....


----------



## puli44 (Dec 22, 2011)

like china phones ?

just kidding


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 22, 2011)

Like what isn't made in China these days


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2011)

Now what? their own sockets, motherboards?


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 22, 2011)

^ if that's true e-waste will tripple. 
But we should not reach to any conclusion. Let the products hit the market.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 22, 2011)

If you guys are making fun at the quality of Chinese chips, we should first think where we stand on the CPU front.


----------



## shailesh (Dec 22, 2011)

Chinese high end....lol....


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2011)

matters in the server space, cheap desktop (running custom chinese linux distro) and maybe mobile too as seen in rockchip & a few huawei SOCs.

once windows starts support for ARM based chips, indian market may get flooded with el-cheapo lappies & desktops.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2011)

as long as it sells for 150 bucks bargain able to 100


----------



## aloodum (Dec 28, 2011)

Loongson = Loooong Phek....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2011)

The chinese have made amazing progress with MIPS based CPUs. They are no joke. Cheap and low power while supporting several threads. Perfect for servers.

PS: now we know where all that DDoS comes from


----------

